# US Elections and Timeshare Use



## Finntastic (Oct 1, 2016)

I am a Canadian who likes to go to the Carolinas for a week in the winter.  Hopefully someday that will turn into a month.  Are any Canadians worried about their US timeshares depending on who wins the election?


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 1, 2016)

Finntastic said:


> I am a Canadian who likes to go to the Carolinas for a week in the winter.  Hopefully someday that will turn into a month.  Are any Canadians worried about their US timeshares depending on who wins the election?



I'm not sure this can be a fruitful discussion without violation of the forum's no-politics rule...


----------



## Karen G (Oct 1, 2016)

Nope, we're not going to go there!


----------

